# QLD: Peel island 5-7 May



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times gr8 pics


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Great report. I was working all weekend and very envious of anyone who was able to get near the water. The little fish is a whiptail. They make an excellent live bait and are commonly used as cut flesh baits for larger fish. However they also have a firm white flesh and are quite good eating... They don't grow very big, only to about 25cm or so.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great photos mate, that water looked beautifully clear.


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

looks like a great trip, good to see you make the most of the good weather and leave some fish for the rest of us!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The weather was unbelievable.

The company extraordinary.

The setting idyllic.

Andy has the skills and the yak.

Grinner's stinker rules.

Who cares about the fishin'?

Fab photos Alex...thanks for organising it.

K1


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great trip alex. weather was unbelievably good. probably too good as i think some chop improves the fishing.

a few pics, the cold nite(brr must have got down to 12 or 13) reminded me to post some stuff on CO poisoning which i'll do in a separate thread.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice Photo story! 
I've been "off" the bay a little of late, saying evil things like "Fishing in the mud", the reality is, as proven by you guys, its not true, obviously the Bay produced some very clear water. 
Lets hope we all get more trip like that ..... well maybe with more fish coming alone as well.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Wait one second!
Is that a wasp attacking a spider? How could you sleep on the same island with that?









We've got tarantula hawks (wasps) here that do that. It's quite a battle royale when you happen to see it. What are they called there?

Excellent trip, you guys scored some great conditions. Thanks for posting it up. I'm envious.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed
The spiders are called huntmans and are harmless to humans and Zeds, and are common in Australia.

Don't know about the wasp, but it was big. It killed the spider and easily dragged the it across large (relative to it's size) sandunes. As you have witnessed, it was entertaining.

It undoubtedly had a decent sting, but didn't worry us, other than just having to be careful walking barefoot around the campsite.

Trevor


----------

